
Ask HN: What are some good lightweight server monitoring services? - eremzeit
I&#x27;m one-person team and I&#x27;m just looking for a service that will ping my servers at some interval and send me an email or text if the response doesn&#x27;t match some pre-configured match parameters.<p>Pager-duty would work but 10 bucks a month seems too expensive.  I know there must be better alternatives out there.<p>update: Looks like I misunderstood pager duty.  It doesn&#x27;t handle the uptime checking; it just manages notifications and escalation.
======
bigiain
I'm happy with UptimeRobot, but they're not a heap less than $10/month.

If it's not really worth $10/month to you, do you really care that much? By
the time you've "rolled your own" to save $10/month, how much time will you
have spent and how close to the reliability of a bespoke service can you get
for significantly less money? A cron job and a perl script or two on a
$3/month vps will let you _say_ you're monitoring your servers, but if your
monitor is less reliable that your web servers it's just going to wake you up
on weekends and get ignored...

------
stephenr
[https://pingability.com](https://pingability.com) has a free plan that will
test once per hour if thats often enough for you. $10 a month will give you
once every 5 minutes.

------
cdvonstinkpot
[http://monitority.com/](http://monitority.com/)

~~~
eremzeit
Interesting. Though, why when I activate my account does an entity called
"Bllion Signup Wizard" ask me to grant access to my gmail contacts?

